# Can't enable PowerPivot in Excel 2013



## JonathanAshby (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, I just purchased and installed Office 365 Home Premium. Now I'm unable to enable PowerPivot. When I go in the COM Add-ins window, there's nothing there. 

Anyone has any idea of how to solve this problem ?

Thanks


----------



## JonathanAshby (Feb 3, 2013)

Never mind, I just saw on an another thread that's it's only part of Microsoft Office Professional Plus. What a shame. Anyway, I just got a refund. I'll stick to Excel 2010...


----------



## Valentin (Feb 4, 2013)

Are you sure that you will get a refund, because I have the same problem with excel home premium.


----------



## JonathanAshby (Feb 4, 2013)

Valentin said:


> Are you sure that you will get a refund, because I have the same problem with excel home premium.



Yes, Microsoft gave me a refund.


----------



## XLBob (Feb 5, 2013)

JonathanAshby said:


> Yes, Microsoft gave me a refund.



I bought it from a retail shop and they couldn't give me a refund.


----------



## Valentin (Feb 6, 2013)

After several phone calls I have received a refund.


----------



## Valentin (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes I started that thread

For a refund look at the following link
Microsoft North American Retail Product Refund Guidelines


----------



## miguel.escobar (Feb 7, 2013)

JonathanAshby said:


> Never mind, I just saw on an another thread that's it's only part of Microsoft Office Professional Plus. What a shame. Anyway, I just got a refund. I'll stick to Excel 2010...



I bet that it was my thread!  I did receive a refund as well and according to rumors the best way to get the Pro+ version would be with Office365 by March.


----------



## Valentin (Feb 7, 2013)

The name off the thread is "Where is power pivot" Jan 31st, 2013, 05:33 PM


----------

